# Floundering near St George Island



## browning (Mar 17, 2009)

Planning a week trip to St George area at the end of March. Will be staying off 98 between Carrabelle and St George on the water. Anyone have much luck at that time for gigging? Rigging up a couple lights for the kayak now. Any info would be appreciated. thanks.


----------



## SeminoleSpearer (Oct 29, 2007)

I haven't tried it yet but I'll be out there too. Maybe I'll post some reports for you.


----------



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

Obviously there are fish out there. There are spots where I can hook and line up to 10 fish in a few hours. Never have gigged it though.

Dog Island, St George, Little St George are all on my list of "one day I'll get over there".


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Go for redfish and trout.... Plentifull to say the least. Get on mapquest and look for grassflats. Money.


----------



## Wreckless (Mar 13, 2008)

I'll be over there the last week of March too. I plan on giving Dog Island a try. I'll give you a report if we go. I'll be doing a recon during the week. If you see a 18' aquasport cc, give a shout out. Probably putting in at Carrabelle.....


----------

